# How do you dump your water?



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm just wondering how do you dump your aquarium water...
Is it okay to use it to water my plants?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

That is actually a great thing to do with aquarium water.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Durring the summer I actually pump water out of the fish tanks to my flower beds... In the winter it goes down the drain....


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Now that's something I never thought about doing what a great idea mine all goes down the drain through my siphoning system from the sink...


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Yup aquarium water is great for plants. You should see the grass around my pond :thumb:.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

We live in a split level, with my 125 gal tank on the upper level. I put a rain barrel outside the window next to my tank, with a long piece of PVC tubing coming up from the opening at the top. I connected the spigot at the bottom of the barrel to a soaker hose that waters plants in the yard. During WCs, I open up the window, get the suction started on my gravel vacuum hose (I extended it with tubing from HD), then stick the hose into the PVC tube.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought it will harm your plants because of the chemicals we put in it...I was wrong!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

CoolCichlid said:


> I thought it will harm your plants because of the chemicals we put in it...I was wrong!


What are all the chemicals you put in?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

All I add is dechlor, and if anything that's extra goodfor plants!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> CoolCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it will harm your plants because of the chemicals we put in it...I was wrong!
> ...


Something like medications


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

How often do you medicate? Medication should be removed from the water once the fish is healed.


----------



## smudgerat (Apr 9, 2010)

My orchids seem to really like the fish water; rest of it goes out the window, which is why I'm constantly pruning the wisterias!


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

smudgerat said:


> My orchids seem to really like the fish water


Really??? I have 15+ orchids never thought about that one!! I'll have to try that next water change


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

nitrates = fertilizer.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

LSBoost said:


> How often do you medicate? Medication should be removed from the water once the fish is healed.


I haven't tried medicating, I'm just asking in advance :lol:

I didn't know that nitrates are fertilizer...it's good to hear


----------

